# swimming and breathing difficulties



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Hi, two weeks ago my 18 month old was admitted with breathing difficulties racing hb (at its peak 207 bpm ) she had predisonol and was given 10 puffs an hour, came out the next day. Anyway the breathing issues came on after swimming - the pool is one of the salt water systems. We didn't swim for two weeks, when we returned to swimming that night she had the same problems, this time we managed it at home with the inhaler. I am wondering if this is just a huge coincidence or if there is a known link.  There is a history of asthma (but not dh/myself ) my mum had childhood asthma. Tbh i dont feel she has asthma and realise that either way this wouldn't be considered until  she  was three or four. 
She loves (we both love ) swimming but obviously if it is causing her problems we will stop. They do full submersion if that's relevant. Would be grateful for your expertise/experience of this.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Marie, I have never heard of a link, But I'll have a look into it for you and see if I can find anything 

Nic
Xx


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Wow that was a fast response, thanku x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Marie, the evidence I've found relates more to babies age 0-6 months and babies from parents who have asthma, I know these are not applicable to you but it might be worth a read anyway because it states although these are contributing factors into the breathing problems, these are only a percentage of cases if that makes sense

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/04/080415111646.htm

I hope this is helpful

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha that's because I'm laid up in bed with spd and ready to pop!! 

Nic
Xx


----------

